# Egg food



## lacysmommy (Jun 2, 2017)

How do you feed egg food? Dry? Moist like a mash? I've been sprinkling it in Lacy's seed mix dry.


----------



## ceruleanblue (Jul 25, 2016)

I use it as a breakfast for Artoo now and then. I take some hardboiled egg, smash it up real good and add a little of one or more of the following: knotgrass, parsley, cayenne pepper (my bird's favorite spice), paprika, chitted budgie seed, Harrison's lifetime mash.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can purchase commercially prepared egg food and serve it dry or sprinkled over Lacy's food.
You can also moisten it and serve it like a mash.

You can easily make your own egg food by mashing up a hard boiled egg and mixing in cooked quinoa (rinse it very well first!), flax seed and/or finely chopped vegetables.

It is easy to freeze in an ice cube tray.
When frozen, empty the cubes into a plastic bag to keep in the freezer. When you want to serve it, make sure you thaw it and bring it to room temperature.*


----------



## lacysmommy (Jun 2, 2017)

thank you, I did buy the dry prepared stuff. I wasn't sure if I was supposed to wet it into a mash.


----------

